# 300zx tt into 240sx.. Why Not???



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

yes I searched and No I didnt find what I need... Any ways heres the story... Ive got an '89 240sx in AWESOME condition... Blown Motor.  My Boss is getting ready to buy an early 90's (not sure of the year) 300zx tt with auto and @ 80k. Its in GREAT running condition... He just did a timing chain and turbo repairs before the guy totaled it... He smacked a guardrail at @ 70 Backwards.. The question isnt if..... But how this is gonna happen.. We ARE going to put the Engine, Tranny??, wiring, brakes, and anything else possible from the 300 into the 240... It will have a FULL roll cage and roll on some SWEET 17's Ive got . WEve got one of the best Fabricators on the East coast working at our garage. So the Cage, Intake, Exhaust, Mounts, Brackets,and such arnt a Big deal.. Im just courious to hear why/ why not this should / shouldnt or can / cant be done... Any helpful info would be greatly appreciated... This will be a long term project and Ill get pics of both up before we get started.. Ill TRY to keep detailed pics and info as I go along.... Should be fun I think....


Oh yea... will the 3.0 bolt up to the Ka's tranny??? motor mounts???


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Anything car-wise is possible. What is not possible is using the KA tranny with the VG30DETT.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if u really want to.. good luck on ur project :thumbup:

how?? im assuming u saw this thread already but oh well 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58645


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

i seen it done bot ALOT OF WORK AND MONEY :thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

how do we know that the trans wont mate? its the same tranny in the altima (ka powered) thats in the 92-98 maxima (3.0 v6)... thoughts?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> how do we know that the trans wont mate? its the same tranny in the altima (ka powered) thats in the 92-98 maxima (3.0 v6)... thoughts?



Maximas never had VG30DETT or the VG30DE. They had VE30DE and VQ30DE. Only now do the new Maximas share the same motor as the Z, which is in the form of the VQ35DE.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ahhh, works for me. my question now is, which trans does the sr20 powered 240's use versus the ka powered ones? 
also, how much different is the vq versus the vg or ve as far as the bellhousing goes?


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

man...
it would be a lot of work to get that engine into the 240.
the rb and sr are a different story tho.

although it can be done,
it will take a lot of time, money, and custom work.
but to each his own.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

read this(you have to be a member): http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31789


----------



## DjSkyline (May 25, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> how do we know that the trans wont mate? its the same tranny in the altima (ka powered) thats in the 92-98 maxima (3.0 v6)... thoughts?


Different blocks........... ive tried that swap....will not work and will just frustrate you....just get the 3.0tt and an aftermarket 6 speed tranny, then you'll have more fun than you can afford... :thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

DjSkyline said:


> Different blocks........... ive tried that swap....will not work and will just frustrate you....just get the 3.0tt and an aftermarket 6 speed tranny, then you'll have more fun than you can afford... :thumbup:


gotcha.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

if you have the money, get a bell housing plate and use a t56 tranny. or if you really have a good fab guy, get just the bellhousing from a 300zx, and you should be able to get the Ka24 tranny to work, although i am sure it wont hold up as well as a stock 300zx tranny.


----------

